# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Новости суицида

## June

Наткнулся сегодня на подходящую для форума новость.

https://ria.ru/world/20180417/1518798025.html




МОСКВА, 17 апр — РИА Новости. На выставке похоронной индустрии в Амстердаме показали первую "капсулу для самоубийств".

Устройство под названием Sarco разработали в Нидерландах. Оно получило футуристический дизайн, напоминающий о космических полетах будущего. Отмечается, что создателями изобретения стали голландский дизайнер Александр Баннинк и австралийский активист Филип Ничке, в течение многих лет выступавший за легализацию эвтаназии.
Будка позволит всем желающим уйти из жизни безболезненно, отмечают создатели.

На выставке был продемонстрирован только макет устройства, однако пользователи смогли "протестировать" капсулу, надев VR-очки и виртуально оказавшись внутри. Изобретатели надеются построить действующий образец к концу года.
В Нидерландах с 2002 года действует закон о праве на эвтаназию.

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog

не на улице будет стоять, и ладно

----------


## Black Omega

Блин, круто. Теперь хочу в Голландию))
Надеюсь в Рашке скоро будут такое (маловероятно)

----------


## June

Самый пожилой ученый Австралии спел «Оду к радости» перед эвтаназией 104-летний Дэвид Гудолл добровольно ушел из жизни в клинике в Швейцарии.

104-летний австралийский ученый Дэвид Гудолл добровольно ушел из жизни в клинике Life Circle в Швейцарии. За день до эвтаназии Гудолл дал пресс-конференцию, на которой заявил, что хотел бы в последние мгновения жизни слышать «Оду к радости» — часть Девятой симфонии Бетховена, и напел ее. Пожелание Гудолла было исполнено, сообщили его представители. Гудолл, которого называли самым пожилым ученым Австралии, последние несколько лет вел борьбу за легализацию эвтаназии по всему миру. В Австралии «помощь в совершении самоубийства» запрещена, и Гудоллу пришлось ехать в Швейцарию, где такой способ ухода из жизни разрешен законом.

Ссылка на видео

Ссылка на новость

Та же новость в версии РБК:

Старейший ученый Австралии, 104-летний ботаник и эколог Дэвид Гудолл умер в швейцарской клинике после проведения эвтаназии, сообщает телеканал CNN со ссылкой на представителя некоммерческой организации Exit, выступающей за легализацию эвтаназии.

По словам представителя Exit, Гудолл умер, слушая «Оду к радости» Бетховена в клинике Life Circle в швейцарском Базеле. На свое путешествие из Австралии, где эвтаназия запрещена, он собрал около $20 тыс. пожертвованиями. 

За два дня до своей смерти ученый рассказал CNN, что жизнь перестала доставлять ему удовольствие «пять или десять лет назад» отчасти из-за потери зрения и ухудшающейся подвижности. «Моя жизнь проходила в поле, но теперь я не могу туда идти», — сказал Гудолл. «В моем возрасте я встаю утром, завтракаю, а потом просто сижу до обеда, обедаю и просто сижу. Какая польза от этого?» — добавил ученый.

Он подчеркнул, что выступает за распространение эвтаназии в других странах и рад, что в австралийском штате Виктория ее разрешат с 2019 года.

Парламент штата Виктория утвердил закон, разрешающий добровольную эвтаназию в ноябре 2017 года, он вступит в силу в июне 2019 года. Закон предполагает, что процедуру смогут проводить для совершеннолетних смертельно больных, которым осталось жить меньше года.

В 1995 году эвтаназия была разрешена в части штатов Австралии, но в 1997 году парламент отклонил этот закон, за два года легализованной эвтаназией воспользовалось четыре человека.

Подробнее на РБК:

----------


## Nabat

Так-то, в пенсионном возрасте, когда ты не в восторге от жизни, а государству не нужны лишние дармоеды наши цели будут совпадать. Но какое это отношение имеет к нам, трудоспособному населению?

----------


## June

Nabat, абсолютно никакого. Госграница на замке, да и быть не в восторге от жизни в трудоспособном возрасте невозможно.

Лишь одно в твоих рассуждениях немного смутило - ты считаешь, что государство заинтересовано в продолжении жизни населения трудоспособного возраста, но наблюдаемое мною отношении оного к отечественной медицине или к расходованию солдатского мяса во время военных конфликтов наводит на мысль об отсутствии такой заинтересованности. Мне кажется, здесь больше прав Пелевин, написавший, что: “Космическое назначение российской цивилизации — это переработка солнечной энергии в народное горе". Думаю, лишь это всё объясняет и ничему не противоречит.

----------


## microbe

Я вообще не пойму какой толк обсуждать эти деструктивные новости? Ведь этот форум для того чтобы отговаривать, а не поощрять!

----------


## June

microbe, можно относиться к этому как к религии, доступной материалисту. Кто-то верит в счастье после смерти, материалисту доступна лишь вера в безболезненность самой смерти и в возможность воспользоваться легализованной эвтаназией, когда будет совсем невмоготу. В том, что это лишь вера и ничего более, можно убедиться, перечитав новость - в целой Австралии за два года легализованной эвтаназией воспользовались лишь четыре человека.

----------


## microbe

*June*, так это больше похоже на статистику об эвтаназии. Конечно ваше право интересоваться об этом, но я думаю что это всё таки деструктивные действия.

----------


## Unity

Кажется, куда боле деструктивно - се существовать, более не видя Смысла в каждом своём дне - просто Прожигая ресурсы планеты, пищу, воздух, воду - тогда как твоё "место на игровой карте" мог бы занимать куда более осмысленное существо. Просто прожигая время, его убивая, цели не имея...

----------


## microbe

> Прожигая ресурсы планеты


 На то и ресурсы чтобы их прожигать. Если не мы, тогда кто? Углерод и пресная вода, это всё для нас, ведь органическая материя создала разум, а не разум органическую материю, отсюда следует что цепь событий говорит об этом.

----------


## Unity

Представим же на мгновение - сугубо Гипотетическую ситуацию. 
Вы умираете. Не то мозг галлюцинирует, задыхаясь от нехватки кислорода, не то наяву - но Вы повстречались с кем-то - в ком-то странном ну и незнакомом месте - может, с собственным же разумом, совестью - иль Богом... 
Ну и это существо спросит Вас о том - был ли в жизни Смысл?
И что Вы ответите?..

----------


## Aare

> Ну и это существо спросит Вас о том - был ли в жизни Смысл?
> И что Вы ответите?..


 "А ты с какой целью интересуешься?"

----------


## Unity

Прост это САМЫЙ ГЛАВНЫЙ ВОПРОС в нашей жизни, так мне почему-то кажется.)
Сущность того, чему все мы посвящаем жизнь, годы своего "присутствия" на этой планете...

----------


## Aare

Юнити, когда кажется - крестятся

----------


## Unity

Своенравно управлять потоком собственной же жизни — дело суверенное каждого из нас. Никто никого не судит. Просто любопытно… 
Гипотетическая ситуация, предположительный «Бог» — или собственный же разум — на смертном одре — и таков вопрос вот… 
Что бы Вы ответили? 
И каждый на Форуме?
Смерть может случиться в любое мгновенье, с каждым — посему важно было бы ответить — самим же себе — а Что было «Смыслом» на этом отрезке времени, с колыбели и до сего дня? Стоило ль оно того? Если бы мы были на краю могилы — стали ль б возвращаться к Этому, Привычному — или выбрали бы смерть, исчезновение?

----------


## microbe

> Представим же на мгновение - сугубо Гипотетическую ситуацию.
> Вы умираете. Не то мозг галлюцинирует, задыхаясь от нехватки кислорода, не то наяву - но Вы повстречались с кем-то - в ком-то странном ну и незнакомом месте - может, с собственным же разумом, совестью - иль Богом...
> Ну и это существо спросит Вас о том - был ли в жизни Смысл?
> И что Вы ответите?..


 На счёт смысла жизни трудно что-то ответить. Многие философы замыкают в цикл, говорят: Смысл жизни, в самой жизни! Но я скажу что смысл жизни - это такой вопрос у многих кто запутался в этой жизни. Можно сказать это мотив органической материи, но кто поверит в это? Докинз с одной стороны лучше объясняет в этом деле.

----------


## June

В Алабаме (США) заключенный, приговоренный к смертной казни 23 года назад, покончил с собой в камере. Об этом со ссылкой на местные власти сообщает портал Al.com.

По информации управления исполнения наказаний, 57-летний Джеффри Линн Борден был найден мертвым ночью во время обхода.

Адвокат Бордена Джон Паломби заявил, что в последнее время его подзащитный страдал от психического расстройства и физической боли и не получал должной помощи, хотя сотрудники управления исполнения наказаний знали о проблемах.

Приговор Бордену вынесли в 1995 году за убийство бывшей жены и тестя, совершенное на Рождество в 1993 году на глазах у детей. 10 из 12 присяжных заседателей проголосовали за смертную казнь. Приведение приговора в исполнение было запланировано на октябрь 2017 года, но его отложили и не назначили новую дату.

----------


## Unity

> На счёт смысла жизни трудно что-то ответить. Многие философы замыкают в цикл, говорят: Смысл жизни, в самой жизни! Но я скажу что смысл жизни - это такой вопрос у многих кто запутался в этой жизни. Можно сказать это мотив органической материи, но кто поверит в это? Докинз с одной стороны лучше объясняет в этом деле.


 Речь шла не о чуждых выводах, _именно о Ваших._

----------


## June

Наткнулся сегодня на статью по теме:

https://paperpaper.ru/campus/suicide

----------


## Traumerei

> Наткнулся сегодня на статью по теме:
> 
> https://paperpaper.ru/campus/suicide


 достаточно объективно, хотя ничего нового для человека в теме.  

вот с этим не согласна категорически (хотя ясно, куда они клонят)




> Количество самоубийств можно снизить на 20 %
> Для этого, по мнению суицидологов, в России нужно развивать кризисные службы, центры поддержки и изменить подход к лечению депрессии.


 чтобы снизить процент на самом деле нужно не это...необходимо думать глобально - не местячковые службы, а создание перспектив для депрессивной страны  в целом...не знаю, что её встряхнёт...разве что революция ?

----------


## June

> не местячковые службы, а создание перспектив для депрессивной страны  в целом...не знаю, что её встряхнёт...разве что революция ?


 Я сам не знаю. Думаю, без массовых расстрелов уже не обойтись)

----------


## Traumerei

> Я сам не знаю. Думаю, без массовых расстрелов уже не обойтись)


 Никогда не обойтись. Главное чтобы потом стреляли в тех, кто этого заслужил. По законам военного времени. 
Хотя  я для себя решила - хватило украинской революции уже. Так что если что пойдёт не так - вот загранпаспорт, вот виза. Болеть "за наших" лучше на расстоянии. 

я всё чувствую будто принадлежу не этому государству вообще. Скорее тому, которого никогда не видела, но которое воспитало меня - СССР. Что с молоком матери впиталось, того назад не воротишь.

----------


## June

В ночь на среду, 27 июня, в Дальнегорске на железнодорожном переезде поезд сбил "Тойоту Краун".  Как оказалось, это происшествие было не случайным. Мужчина несколько раз испытывал свою судьбу.
По данным Newsbox24.tv, водитель автомобиля специально выехал на рельсы, стоял там, а при приближении поезда нажал на газ. Состав смял лишь заднюю часть иномарки, после чего выкинул автомобиль с рельсов в поле. Водитель выжил, но убежал. Через некоторое время появилась информация, что мужчину ударило током, когда он пытался влезть на вышку ЛЭП. К приезду скорой бедолага висел вниз головой. Как оказалось, это был тот самый водитель "Крауна". И что интересно, он опять был жив.
Пока врачи ждали спасателей, мужчина сорвался вниз и воткнулся головой в гору щебня. Врачи, когда забирали везунчика в больницу, обратили внимание на характерные раны на руках пострадавшего. По всей видимости, этот товарищ еще раньше пытался вскрыть себе вены.

Ссылка на страницу с видео

----------


## GazpromInvest

Капсула распечатанная на 3d-принтере - просто пиар Филипа Ничке.

----------


## старый_параноик

> Наткнулся сегодня на подходящую для форума новость.
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20180417/1518798025.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 17 апр — РИА Новости. На выставке похоронной индустрии в Амстердаме показали первую "капсулу для самоубийств".
> 
> ...


 я только за подобное ноу-хау... :Wink:

----------


## June

Наткнулся сегодня на медузе на статью о суициде двух подростков. "Все время, каждый день больно" - это, видимо, о реакции родителей. До конца не читал, начало было интересное.

https://meduza.io/feature/2019/06/03...hdyy-den-bolno

----------


## June

*МОСКВА, 5 июн — РИА Новости.* Продюсер Бари Алибасов находится в реанимации в тяжелом состоянии, рассказали РИА Новости в справочной службе НИИ имени Склифосовского.

...

Накануне сын Алибасова сообщил РИА Новости, что его отец попал в больницу после того, как перепутал стаканы и выпил жидкость для очистки труб вместо сока.

----------


## June

Известия сообщают:

*В Нидерландах 17-летняя жертва насилия прибегла к эвтаназии*

В Нидерландах 17-летняя девушка Ноа Потховен, которая в подростковом возрасте подверглась сексуальному насилию, прибегла к эвтаназии. Об этом сообщил британский таблоид Daily Mail.

Согласно законодательству этой страны, смертельную инъекцию можно сделать без разрешения родителей именно с 17 лет. Девушка прибегла к эвтаназии через два дня после дня рождения, отвечает «Газета.ru».

Из-за насилия в прошлом Ноа страдала посттравматическим стрессовым расстройством, депрессией, а также анорексией. Много лет она провела в психиатрических клиниках. Родители и друзья о ее решении не знали, близким девушка оставила письмо.

Тем временем, по мнению ленты.ру:

Жительница Нидерландов Ноа Потховен, вопреки сообщениям СМИ, не прибегала к легальной в ее стране эвтаназии, а умерла у себя дома. Внимание на то, что эта информация не подтверждается, обратили журналисты The Guardian.

Корреспондент Джон Хенли обратил внимание читателей на то, что никакой официальной информации о причине смерти девушки не публиковалось: большинство репортажей англоязычных медиа были составлены из старых упоминаний о Ноа. Автор указал на информацию из ее последнего поста в ныне удаленном блоге в Instagram: там девушка рассказывает, что отказалась от еды и воды и спрогнозировала, что умрет в течение 10 дней.

В доме ее семьи врачи установили больничную кровать. Сообщается, что они, как и члены семьи Потховен, согласились не кормить и не поить ее насильно. Они могли обеспечивать девушку обезболивающими, чтобы облегчить ее страдания, но об эвтаназии речи не шло.

В интервью газете de Gelderlander в декабре прошлого года Ноа жаловалась на то, что врачи отказали ей в этой услуге. «Они считают, что я слишком молода, чтобы умереть». Она рассказала, что медики рекомендовали ей продолжать работать с психотерапевтом и ждать, пока окончательно сформируется ее мозг — примерно до 21 года. «Это меня сломало, потому что так долго я ждать не смогу», — приводит издание ее слова.

----------


## Tonika

Классная штука - такая капсула. Никаких рисков, никакой грязи.

----------


## June

Капсула - не самый лучший вариант, на мой взгляд. Я знаю один неплохой способ, основанный на том же физическом принципе, что и эта капсула. Главное его достоинство для меня - смерть будет выглядеть как несчастный случай на отдыхе. И полное отсутствие неприятных ощущений, как вишенка на торте. Цена вопроса - около 7 тыс. евро. Возможно, когда-нибудь, когда станет совсем невмоготу, я им и воспользуюсь. А пока здоровье позволяет, поживу ещё немного.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Капсула - не самый лучший вариант, на мой взгляд. Я знаю один неплохой способ, основанный на том же физическом принципе, что и эта капсула. Главное его достоинство для меня - смерть будет выглядеть как несчастный случай на отдыхе. И полное отсутствие неприятных ощущений, как вишенка на торте. Цена вопроса - около 7 тыс. евро. Возможно, когда-нибудь, когда станет совсем невмоготу, я им и воспользуюсь. А пока здоровье позволяет, поживу ещё немного.


 Угу, берется акваланг с N20 ("эн-два-о") вместо 02 ("о-два")...
Одного не пойму: зачем € 7 000? Можно и в € 100 вложиться.

----------


## June

> Угу, берется акваланг с N20 ("эн-два-о") вместо 02 ("о-два")...
> Одного не пойму: зачем € 7 000? Можно и в € 100 вложиться.


 Тоже вариант. Только он будет выглядеть как самоубийство. Я дайвер с 17-летним стажем, но ни разу не видел и не читал про человека, заправившего дайверский баллон (если мы говорим про аппараты с открытым циклом, а не про ребризеры) азотом вместо воздуха или найтрокса. И маленькое дополнение: роскомнадзор крайне негативно относится к столь открытому обсуждению способов ухода в мир иной, о чём нам всем напоминает баннер наверху.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> И маленькое дополнение: роскомнадзор крайне негативно относится к столь открытому обсуждению способов ухода в мир иной, о чём нам всем напоминает баннер наверху.


 Берется кофемолка, древесный уголь, сера, калийная селитра... Я только что НАЧАЛ описывать процедуру изготовления черного (дымного) пороха.
Как полагаете, без конкретики в моих словах есть состав правонарушения или нет?

----------


## June

*Dr.Tiger*, не знаю. Я стараюсь выкладывать в тему лишь то, что было напечатано на новостных сайтах и за что эти сайты не были занесены в чёрный список роскомнадзора. Я ещё помню времена, когда на подобных форумах существовали разделы с описанием способов. Но после ужесточения позиции государства все эти разделы были закрыты. Так что это не моя прихоть. Но я вас понимаю. Странно придти на сайт, посвящённый, скажем, строительству сельских домов и узнать, что как раз строительство сельских домов на нём обсуждать запрещено)

----------


## June

Росбалт пишет о проблеме самоубийств в России:

https://www.rosbalt.ru/piter/2019/12/12/1818155.html

----------


## June

Исполняющая обязанности главврача госпиталя для ветеранов войн Красноярского края выпала из окна учреждения, сообщают «РИА Новости» и местные СМИ. По данным «ТВК Красноярск», это произошло во время селекторного совещания с главой регионального минздрава Борисом Немиком на пятом этаже госпиталя. На совещании обсуждалось перепрофилирование одного корпуса госпиталя для лечения больных от коронавируса. На сайте учреждения сказано, что и. о. начальника госпиталя зовут Елена Непомнящая.

«Исполняющая обязанности главврача госпиталя ветеранов войн выпала из окна лечебного учреждения. Обстоятельства выясняются, проводится проверка»,— сказал источник «РИА Новости». В региональном минздраве агентству сообщили, что женщина находится в реанимации, но не уточнили обстоятельства произошедшего.

Источник «ТВК Красноярск» сообщил, что на селекторном совещании обсуждался вопрос размещения до 80 пациентов в одном из корпусов госпиталя. По информации издания, главврач была против этого из-за «острой нехватки средств защиты и общей неподготовленности персонала».

----------


## June

Послушник московского подворья Троице-Сергиевой лавры Дмитрий Пелипенко, у которого обнаружили COVID-19, умер после попытки самоубийства. Об этом сообщается на сайте подворья.

После постановки диагноза COVID-19 Пелипенко госпитализировали в 119-ю больницу Федерального медико-биологического агентства. В ночь на 24 апреля он выбил окно на первом этаже больницы, вышел на улицу и совершил попытку суицида перед храмом на территории медучреждения.

В СМИ сообщалось, что Пелипенко поджег себя. Протоиерей РПЦ Леонид Калинин рассказал радиостанции «Говорит Москва», что послушника госпитализировали с ожогами 90% тела. Пелипенко поместили в реанимацию, медикам не удалось его спасти, он умер 26 апреля.

Предположительно, причиной действий Пелипенко стало наличие душевной болезни, что подтверждается его лечением в психиатрической больнице за два года до поступления в обитель. Факт наличия психического заболевания не был известен братии подворья Свято-Троицкой Сергиевой Лавры.

----------


## Unity

Черкассы, около 7:30 в соседнем доме - суицид, падение с высоты. По пути на работу - опер-группа, просьба побыть среди понятых.
Суицид на фото и наяву - две разные вещи...

----------


## oneway

> Суицид на фото и наяву - две разные вещи...


 В чем же разница, если не секрет?

----------


## Wasted

> Черкассы, около 7:30 в соседнем доме - суицид, падение с высоты. По пути на работу - опер-группа, просьба побыть среди понятых.
> Суицид на фото и наяву - две разные вещи...


 Обалдеть.

----------


## Unity

> В чем же разница, если не секрет?


 Мёртвый человек как физический объект рядом с тобой - это уникальный опыт. Бледные кожные покровы, розовые мозговые ткани, смешанные с кровью, растекающиеся по асфальту... Ветер развевает волосы покойные, кои та больше уже не причешет... Рядом во траве - обувь, кою уже не наденут... 
А спустя несколько часов - дворник залил кровь водой, счесал совковой лопатой дёрн на том месте - и уже в тот же вечер на том самом месте дети играли в футбол. Буквально на пятнах крови. Никаких тебе ограждений, полицейских линий, толп криминалистов...
Был человек - с целою вселенной во своей душе - и сгинул...
Бесследно.
А жизнь продолжается. Никто сего даже не заметил...

----------


## June

9 июля в Сеуле нашли мертвым 64-летнего мэра города Пак Вон Суна. Его тело было обнаружено на севере города, на лесистом склоне горы Пугаксан возле древних ворот в Сеул. Причина смерти Пак Вон Суна будет названа после вскрытия, но полиция заявила об отсутствии свидетельств того, что политик был убит. Предполагается, что это было самоубийство.

Тело Пак Вон Суна нашли около полуночи — примерно через семь часов после того, как дочь мэра Сеула заявила о его исчезновении. Она сказала, что отец ушел утром, «оставив что-то похожее на завещание», а его телефон выключен.

Как сообщил корейский телеканал SBS, 8 июля бывший секретарь Пак Вон Суна заявила в полицию о домогательствах. Она утверждала, что мэр не раз позволял себе «неподобающие жесты» на работе — в том числе просил обнять его, когда они находились в спальне, примыкающей к его офису. Также он присылал ей селфи в нижнем белье и «непристойные комментарии». В доказательство женщина приложила переписку в телеграме. Она добавила, что является не единственной жертвой домогательств мэра.

----------


## June

Фигуристка Екатерина Александровская погибла в Москве. Девушка выступала за Австралию, но многие ее тренировки проходили в России.

По данным РЕН ТВ, перед смертью девушка оставила предсмертную записку. В ней было написано: «Люблю».
Журналисты отмечают, что в последнее время тренировки фигуристки проходили в Канаде, но она получила там травму и вернулась в Россию. В Москве у девушки начались душевные проблемы, и она обратилась к психологу. В ночь на субботу Александровская вернулась домой в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. Утром ее нашли мертвой под окнами дома.
Подруга погибшей Вероника рассказала, что они с Александровской разговаривали совсем недавно и собирались встретиться. Вероника отметила, что подруга была в депрессии, так как не могла найти себя после вынужденного ухода из большого спорта.
«Я, как могла, ее поддерживала. Но в силу обстоятельств я не могла уделить ей много времени, о чем сейчас жалею. Мы собирались встретиться с ней на днях. Она хотела вернуться в большой спорт, но не знала, как это сделать», — говорит Вероника.
Помимо этого, по словам подруги, фигуристка не могла примириться со смертью отца, который ушел из жизни пять лет назад.

Тренер фигуристки Андрей Хекало сообщил, что в январе у девушки произошел приступ эпилепсии.
«Последний раз мы тренировались, наверное, 10 января. Тогда у нее произошел приступ. Ее положили на обследование, это было перед чемпионатом четырех континентов. Это были очень серьезные соревнования для Кати с Харли, на которых надо было хорошо выступить. Катя не пришла на тренировку, у нее был эпилептический приступ», — сказал Хекало в разговоре с «РИА Новости».
Он отметил, что приступ у Александровской произошел дома. Скорая помощь увезла девушку в больницу, где она провела две недели.
После этого врач в беседе с Хекало сообщил, что фигуристке стоит уйти из профессионального спорта.
«Несмотря на болячки, многие спортсмены выступают. Я еще попытался убедить [кататься дальше], но меня переубедили, что Кате надо заканчивать и заняться другой жизнью. Учиться. Катя была очень умной девочкой. Я не сомневался, что она поступит в любой вуз. Если бы захотела, она бы смогла, у нее всё в порядке с головой в этом плане», — добавил тренер.

----------


## June

К безнадежно больной и мечтавшей о смерти госпоже Хаяси двое неприметных мужчин пришли в один из дней минувшего ноября. Перед этим она отпустила сиделку, сообщив ей через экран компьютера, что ждёт знакомых. Двое мужчин пробыли у госпожи Хаяси примерно десять минут и исчезли. Вернувшаяся через некоторое время сиделка обнаружила свою нанимательницу без признаков жизни, а затем в одной из больниц города Киото врач официально констатировал, что несчастная 51-летняя женщина мертва.

Двое посетителей госпожи Хаяси на днях были арестованы по подозрению в убийстве по найму. Это владелец одной из частных больниц по фамилии Окубо и его старый университетский приятель, медик из Токио. Господин Окубо, как установило следствие, анонимно вел популярный в некоторых кругах блог, где пропагандировал идею неразрешенной в Японии эвтаназии, достойного ухода из жизни.

Там же он прозрачно предлагал свои услуги на этот счёт. Причем не только помощи в самоубийстве, но и в безболезненном устранении безнадежно больных и слабоумных стариков, сделавших невыносимой жизнь их детей и родственников. В Японии - это серьезная проблема: жители страны отличаются рекордным долголетием, которое, увы, имеет и свои мрачные стороны.

Госпожа Хаяси когда-то была энергичной женщиной, делала карьеру в строительном бизнесе, обожала поездки за границу - объездила, говорят, полсвета. Но где-то в возрасте 37 лет она внезапно упала на улице и оказалась во власти неизлечимого недуга. Не буду вдаваться в термины и подробности: но ее мышцы отказались работать, она была полностью парализована. Но все же научилась общаться с внешним миром через компьютер, которым управляла движением глаз.

Хаяси вела блог, где, говорят, часто возвращалась к мысли об эвтаназии. Следствие считает, что она установила контакт с врачом Окубо, вела с ним переписку через мессенджер и договорилась о сделке. А потом перевела и плату за свою смерть - 1,3 млн иен, где-то 12 тысяч долларов.

Этот гонорар, конечно, как-то стирает с доктора Окубо ореол бескорыстного, хотя и зловещего энтузиаста достойной смерти, избавляющей от мучений. Но не закрывает саму проблему. Лидер ведущей оппозиционной партии в Японии сегодня утверждал, например, что действия доктора Окубо непозволительны, но дал понять, что дискуссия об эвтаназии возможна и нужна.

----------


## sos123

вот это да. ты не представляешь но я ее придумал, только сейчас узнал что такая идея уже есть))
только я уявлял ее себе как телефонную будку или типо того.и там выходит газ и ты просто засыпаешь.
но услуга должна быть дорогой в районе 100$. и только для 22 летних. если даже 100 долларов нет, значит пойдешь зарабатывать и за это время можешь предумаешь. также и с возрастомю надо пожить хоть 30% жизнь чтоб понять себя лучше.
лично я себе аж 10 лет дал на раздумие, а уже потом если планы не меняются аж за столько лет, как у меня, то и камера поможет)).

еще был вариант что постоили высоку вышку над мостом и можно было бы подняться на нее и прыгать, пока поднимешься на 300 метров высоты может и передумаешь. а нет так нет.

----------


## sos123

еще бы ввести на гос. уровне разрешение на продажу себя полностью на органы посмертно.  (только добровольно).

----------


## N_Life

> еще бы ввести на гос. уровне разрешение на продажу себя полностью на органы посмертно.  (только добровольно).


 На войну, блин, пойти, людей своей страны защищать. Санитаром раненных вытаскивать. Или добровольцем врачам помогать с коронавирусом бороться. Столько ещё способов красиво и с пользой подарить свою жизнь. Не тупо выбросить, а подарить.

----------


## June

Японская прокуратура потребовала сегодня смертной казни для одного из самых известных в стране душегубов последнего времени – 30-летнего Такахиро Сираиси, который признался в убийстве, расчленении и хранении дома частей тел восьми девушек и одного молодого человека.
На заседании в Токийском окружном суде он заявил в среду, что считает себя виновным и готов понести наказание. Сегодня сказал судье, что ему больше нечего добавить к этим словам.
Сираиси был завсегдатаем интернет-сайтов, которые посещают люди, желающие поговорить о самоубийстве. Он вступал с ними в контакт, рассказывал о способах безболезненного ухода из жизни и приглашал к себе в гости в тусклый многоквартирный дом в городке Дзама неподалеку от Токио.
 При этом, как было установлено, далеко не все из этих людей действительно хотели умереть – некоторые девицы просто хотели познакомиться с интересным молодым человеком, загадочно рассуждавшим о смерти. Сам Сираиси признал, что его жертвы реально идти на самоубийство не собирались и боролись за жизнь, когда понимали, что происходит.
Убитые были в возрасте от 15 до 26 лет. Своих жертв Сираиси душил веревкой-удавкой, расчленял, а куски тел складывал в холодильные контейнеры, которые держал у себя в квартире. Он признался также, что изнасиловал всех восьмерых девушек, которых заманил к себе домой. Все это совершалось в период с августа по октябрь 2017 года. Полиция натолкнулась на Сираиси и его квартиру ужасов случайно – в процессе поиска пропавшей без вести 22-летней девушки его заметили вместе с ней на записях видеокамер слежения.
Кстати, адвокаты, несмотря на признания своего подзащитного, пытаются все же доказать, что его жертвы  умереть хотели добровольно. Тем самым они надеются избавить убийцу от виселицы.
Это дело уникально, но в какой-то мере и типично для благополучной Японии с самым низким уровнем преступности среди развитых стран. Здесь ничтожно малое число убийств, без страха можно в любое время ходить по улицам, не существует понятия районов, куда лучше не соваться. Но изредка в Японии происходят невероятные патологические преступления, которые совершают неприметные люди из многоквартирных домов, которые вежливо здороваются с соседями и до поры до времени имеют вполне приличную репутацию.

----------


## falcon9

Если бы этой капсулой за деньги можно было воспользоваться всем желающим, без справки о том что я смертельно болен, то стоило бы постараться заработать денег и поехать в Голландию и сделать это цивилизованного.

----------

